# Shot at Tesla?



## bmost88 (Apr 27, 2016)

Could just be my protective nature towards Tesla, but I feel like this electric hover board catching fire and the whole, "Not just new, better." comments are towards the model 3? Am I crazy? lol


----------



## garsh (Apr 4, 2016)

Nah. You're reading too much into it.

Those "hoverboards" do suck. Many of them have caught on fire. They're not attacking the electrical aspect at all.


----------

